
This case is literally an entire Android phone that you attach to your iPhone - artsandsci
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/3/13/14908218/eye-esti-inc-iphone-case-android-why-kickstarter
======
LordWinstanley
This case doesn't actually exist.

